# Brother laser printer fo forever flex soft



## Ducks12

Hi l am new to this l am hoping someone can help. l want to buy a brother laser printer to use forever flex soft but not sure which one to buy any help would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Reymond

Ducks12 said:


> Hi l am new to this l am hoping someone can help. l want to buy a brother laser printer to use forever flex soft but not sure which one to buy any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Brother GT-341
Brother GT-361
Brother GT-381


----------



## Ducks12

Thank you Reymond l have been trying to research but not with any luck and l wanted to try the forever flex but l don't have a laser printer. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Ducks12

l have just had a look but a bit to much for me l just wanted it for the flex soft.


----------



## bwdesigns

personally, I did not have success with the brother laser and the Flexsoft. I couldn't get a good solid toner coverage which would produce an acceptable product.


----------



## 2hard2register

I got a Canon lbp6030, which is what Forever advise. Do needed to figure out some of the settings to get a good print. Still having issues with printing on the Neon color papers, but all others are fine.
Don't buy a Samsung laser printer those won't work at all.


----------



## FOREVERCS

Hi there,

I just attached a file with some recommended printers, among these also a Brother.

Absolutley best model would be the OKI C831 /C831TS.
But also the OKI C610 is one of my personal favourites.


----------



## FOREVERCS

2hard2register said:


> I got a Canon lbp6030, which is what Forever advise. Do needed to figure out some of the settings to get a good print. Still having issues with printing on the Neon color papers, but all others are fine.
> Don't buy a Samsung laser printer those won't work at all.


Hey 2hard2register,

what kind of issues are you facing with the neon colors when using the 6030 from Canon?
Actually they work fine with that printer too.
We have acouple of the m in Germany and also one in the US office, works all fine for us.


----------



## 2hard2register

Hi FOREVERCS,

When printing on the neon paper I'm getting toner stains around the graphic.

Please see the linked image:
http://imgur.com/a/wBWXk

I'm using the paper setting 'Transparancy' which works fine for all regular and metallic papers!

Forever in Germany advised me to use the paper setting 'Heavy H', this is somewhat better but leaves small toner 'dust' speckles on the paper, so I can't use that either.

I find it strange that I need a different setting for the neon paper?


----------



## FOREVERCS

2hard2register said:


> Hi FOREVERCS,
> 
> When printing on the neon paper I'm getting toner stains around the graphic.
> 
> Please see the linked image:
> http://imgur.com/a/wBWXk
> 
> I'm using the paper setting 'Transparancy' which works fine for all regular and metallic papers!
> 
> Forever in Germany advised me to use the paper setting 'Heavy H', this is somewhat better but leaves small toner 'dust' speckles on the paper, so I can't use that either.
> 
> I find it strange that I need a different setting for the neon paper?


On the Canon 6020 / 6030 we actually always use the heavy paper setting and pump up darkness to maximum for best results.

Most other printers, like the OKI's, run better on transparency.

When it is just a toner dust, it is very likely that the glue from the B won't adhere to the speckles, as it is a too small amount of toner.

Have you tried to do the marrying process wit prints like these?


----------



## 2hard2register

Haven't tried the marrying process yet for the prints with the speckles. 

Will give that a go to see if it might not be an issue after all, if the speckles are too small to stick to the glue.


----------



## 2hard2register

Just to give an update on this, the toner speckles do not give an issue! Therefore I'm now able to use the neon paper using the Heavy Paper H setting on the Canon 6030. Thanks again.



2hard2register said:


> Haven't tried the marrying process yet for the prints with the speckles.
> 
> Will give that a go to see if it might not be an issue after all, if the speckles are too small to stick to the glue.


----------



## KateMc

I've just bought a Brother 1210w on the recommendation above! It's to replace my Lexmark MS415d, which started printing with white lines, which is obviously useless when using Forever Flex soft! I had it serviced and they said they don't know what's wrong. Anyway, my question is, could I have damaged the printer by printing normal printer paper for e.g. invoices, while the printer was on transparency 'heavy' paper setting (I didn't really think it would make a difference..)? Do you guys change the paper settings or do you just use your printer for printing transparencies?

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## ramkzing

_Hi FOREVERCS,_
_Is there a color laser printer other than the OKI that you recommend?_

_I want to use it for both FOREVER Flex Soft, Self-weeding for light__ & self-weeding Laser Dark. I understand with __self-weeding Laser Dark I will have no white color and I will have to change/replace it as I won't be using OKI white toner._

_Please advice & thanks._


----------



## scotty63

Has anyone used the brother 1210w printer.
What are the best settings for this printer


----------

